
Investing for Geeks - charlieirish
https://training.kalzumeus.com/newsletters/archive/investing-for-geeks
======
gremlinsinc
duplicate
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12514971](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12514971)

